# How much milk should a FF nubian give daily?



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have nigerian dwarfs but am looking at adding nubians and just am curious how much milk they are supposed to give daily. In general, do does give more milk as second fresheners or is the first year kinda a guide as to what to expect from then on?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

depends on bloodlines, feed, and whatnot. My ff Nubians give anywhere from 1 quart a day, to 3/4 gallon a day. Depending on the goat and the stage of lactation. Goats almost always give more milk as they get older, but there is always the rare case where they don't. Goats usually peak at 8 weeks into the lactation, and at that point you should be able to get an idea of what her best will be for the year. (sorry to be preaching to the choir if you already know the above!)

Once they get into the subsequent lactations, it is extremely variable as to how much they will give. A GOOD milker should give about 1 gallon a day; most moderate Nubians on the market will average 1/2 gallon per day. I have one doe that peaked at 3 gallons last year, so again, it really is very variable!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Good answer Goat Song...... it is all very variable, food, bloodlines, etc., etc......


----------

